# A bite rainy but a great day on a river.



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Well today I headed out for a float trip on a small river today. We_(Kelly Johnson and myself)_ had a great day. It didn't start to rain on us until about hour into the trip. We caught a few smaller smallies as we worked the 1st mile of the float trip which was shallow. We did walk the Canoe a few times but it wasn't to bad. We came to the 1st major island of the trip there we found a nice hole and that is when the big fish started. We only took pics of fish that where over 16 or 17 inches and bigger!About half of the fish we caught where in that 12 to 15 inch range and the other half under that. The water was dirtier then I normally like it to be, but we made due with it.

This is the 1st fish we started with which ended up being the biggest of the day(but not by much)I lost one that was bigger way earlier:bloos:

_Me landing the 1st hawg of the day._









_Here she is_









_She was missing an eye_









.....about 1/2 mile down stream and 10 or 12 fish later Kelly got this 15 incher










A little further down stream and about 5 fish later Kelly got another one as we passed someone fly-fishing who also hooked up on one about the same size.









we went another mile and half and about 10 fish later before I hooked into another that was worth taking a pic of.










Then I lost the last of the baits that where working really we for me. So I was forced to nickel and dime through the little guys the rest of the float trip. 

We had to burn past some good water towards the end of the trip cause we took to much time in a few spots. One where we pulled about 8 Smallies that where in that 13 to 16 inch range. Nether of us had our phones on us at that time to take pic.Sorry. With about a mile to go Kelly hooked into a 9 inch northern.

Has we came to the last 1/3 of the mile of are trip I called out an area for kelly to cast to and on his 3rd cast he hooked into this boy that was basically the same size has the 1st big one on the day.










Just about every fish was fat and happy and heavy for there size.Even with the rain it was a great day fishing.


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow, looks like you guys had a great time. Those are some nice fish there.

I was out this morning out in my neck of the woods and I had pretty good luck as well. 

It would seem today was a good day to fish... but then again, when isn't.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Nice meeting you and pleasure fishin' with you today Justin.

We'll have to do it again.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Nice meeting you and pleasure fishin' with you today Justin.
> 
> We'll have to do it again.


Likewise

Tip of the day Sharpen your hooks.....maybe I should take my own advice huh kelly lol:lol:


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

flyfishinchristian said:


> Wow, looks like you guys had a great time. Those are some nice fish there.
> 
> I was out this morning out in my neck of the woods and I had pretty good luck as well.
> 
> It would seem today was a good day to fish... but then again, when isn't.



that was just an OK day


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

way to go guys,,,,what a great outing...


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

Those are some nice pics. I miss the tug of a vicious smallie. I haven't hooked up with one yet this year.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

big_phish said:


> Those are some nice pics. I miss the tug of a vicious smallie. I haven't hooked up with one yet this year.



What the heck you got some great smallie waters up there whats the hold up?


----------

